# What made your favorite fighter your favorite fighter?



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Everyone has a favorite fighter, so I ask you this, what made him your favorite?

Mine is a toss up between Dan Henderson and Frank Shamrock. I don't know why I like Frank tbh haha, I was always a fan but when he beat Tito at UFC 22 I was sold haha.

Dan Henderson is because of his personality and he's just a great fighter, he never does anything to disrespect anyone and he's a really down to earth guy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*The Natural*

I like Randy Couture because he just goes in there and bashes no matter who he is going against and he pulls upsets alot!


----------



## RuessValeTudo (Jun 2, 2010)

I like Michael bisping because of his british sense of humour (alot of americans dont get it though), and the respect he shows for other fighters too... and what he has done for mma in england, and also john hathaway for his humbleness and he is a very good sportsman


----------



## nusster (May 10, 2010)

Forrest Griffin. I love his sense of humor


----------



## Saenchai (Mar 11, 2010)

i have 3 in 3 different sports so here goes..

MMA:
-Talent
-Rampage Jackson
-I think i don't need to explain why..if the guy was just a bit more dedicated to becoming a COMPLETE fighter, he'd be unstopable, literally!

K-1:
-Other (determination) + talent
-Buakaw Por Pramuk
-Well those guys (thai) value quantity over quality when it comes to training so i don't need to explain how many hours per day they spend training plus the guy's very talented and his kickboxing record speaks for itself!

MUAY THAI: (thai rules, similar to k-1 but yet so different )
-Talent + First fight i've seen
-Saenchai Sor Kingstar
-I don't have to mention that he's my overall favorite fighter cus my nickname says it all  ... the reasons of why is that so are ... well just go on youtube, type saenchai and you'll see. 


It's needless to say that i value talent alot and i've got nose for it! But when it comes to picking the best fighters i value hard work as much as talent or even more! Those fighters who came from trash can to the top are standing very high in my eyes even if their career has ups and downs i see them as great warriors! I could name some but i'll keep my current choice of those 3 cus they really are my favorites when it comes to each of those sports so adding someone else would make it 2nd best heh


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

*Sexyama*

i chose other because of Akiyama's style and sex appeal... no joke


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

My favorite fighter is Rich Franklin. The guy is such a good idol for young people, especially showing that you don't have to disrespect someone just because they're your opponent. He has respected every fighter he's ever fought, and there is a reason why Rich has never been "hated" by anyone.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Jim Miller - Heart first, Natural talent second. No one has MORE heart than he does, in my opinion.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...Cool as ice...*

...Chuck's amazing confidence. His once unstoppable stuff & bang style. The "Mike Tyson" effect he once had. Liddell's many hilarious moments humiliating Tito. His layed-back attitude and cool approach to his fans. Chuck did an appearance at a Circuit City in Cali back in Nov 06'. This cool chick I met on Pokerstars went there and actually dialed my cell and handed it to Chuck. He left me a voicemail saying "Hey ---- this is Chuck Liddell, I just wanted to say hi man". I had missed the call, then played the message and my jaw dropped. I was like no way. She called me back and said yes way. 
She also got me a personalized autograph as well. I wish I knew where she went to. A true Cali girl. Anyway, I finally met him at UFC 88 here in Atlanta, Georgia.(Unfortunately, Evans put him out cold)! Now after reading his book, it's all come full circle. Win or lose, Chuck will always be my favorite fighter. End of story... pretty cool eh??


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Anderson Silva and Badr Hari are my favorite fighters because of a combination of skill level, flashy finishes, and personality.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Although there are many other fighters I like rich Franklin is my favorite hands down. Rich came to Louisville once and I met him and talked to him for a while. I also have a subscription to the Franklin equation email. From what I have read from those and the time I got to talk to him he is one of the nicest deepest guys you will ever meet.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Wanderlei is and always will be my favourite fighter. I went with the "talent" option but its really all of the above. Pretty much anyone who has met him in person (besides Rampage) says what a class act he is, and he never ever puts on a dull show.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Rich Franklin*

He's one of my favorite of mine to, but my all time favorite is Randy!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

BJ Penn cause I love to watch him fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Penn*

Yeah I was pretty surprised when he lost to Edgar!


----------



## BigDeadFreak (Jun 9, 2010)

I like Sakuraba. Whene I first started watching MMA I was amazed by Royce Gracie. Like a lot of people, I presumed that martial arts were all about kung fu kicks and karate chops and then I saw this guy doing all these takedowns and submissions and it was really eye opening. The when I heard about the 'Gracie Hunter' I was even more impressed. After watching his fights and seeing how mad and entertaining he was Kazushi Sakuraba has always been my favourite.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd like to say Personality and Heart, but also talent. I like Forrest because of his heart, determination and obviously his personality. Same goes for Pat Barry. With BJ I was first purely impressed by his talent, but I came to like him when I read a little more about him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Forrest*

Yeah he is a favorite of mine to!


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

Fedor, because:

-he does not display emotion and always seems in control of himself during fights

-he overcomes adversity and finds ways to win

-he is so well rounded

-he excells (or at least, he used to)

-he fights to win

-his performances lit my passion for watching mma

-His coach remembers that ten-year-old Emelianenko was relatively weak physically and did not have an innate grappling talent; instead, his biggest strength was his perseverance and strong will.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fedor*

He along with Bas and alot of those other guys should be in some kind've MMA hall of fame!


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Everyone has a favorite fighter, so I ask you this, what made him your favorite?
> 
> Mine is a toss up between Dan Henderson and Frank Shamrock. I don't know why I like Frank tbh haha, I was always a fan but when he beat Tito at UFC 22 I was sold haha.
> 
> Dan Henderson is because of his personality and he's just a great fighter, he never does anything to disrespect anyone and he's a really down to earth guy.


I have a few for different reasons:

Fedor for his modesty and attitude, the fact that when he steps in to fight he always aims for the finish and presses the action, unlike majority of current champions who play it safe, barely in a boring fight.

Nick Diaz: He's just so honest it's funny,great all round fighter, always ready for a war.

Other fighters for varied reasons include sakuraba,hardy,Aldo,genki sudo,marcus davis,bj penn,manhoef,guida, and imo the most value for money fighter out there Chris Lytle, never in a boring fight.
Could name more but won't ,lol.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Sudo Genki*

He seriously needs to get out of retirement!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> He seriously needs to get out of retirement!


That guy is more fun to watch than a bruce lee movie!

Obviously my all time favorite is Randy for 100 different reasons. My first favorite was Frank shamrock and here's why. That's a 200+ lb enson innoue, a guy who beat Randy back in the day.


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

Anderson silva for all the reasons above. Even though he has had a couple bad showings. I think my top 5 favorites are all brazilian, they seem to not talk as much trash and i like they're fighting styles.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> That guy is more fun to watch than a bruce lee movie!
> 
> Obviously my all time favorite is Randy for 100 different reasons. My first favorite was Frank shamrock and here's why. That's a 200+ lb enson innoue, a guy who beat Randy back in the day.


That fight was insanely epic haha, talking shit from the bottom mount is enough to make it epic.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Talking*

Don't know how anyone could talk in a fight!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Don't know how anyone could talk in a fight!


Only the best do it, but most do it while they are standing (Anderson Sila) but to talk when the guy has you mounted, that is seriously ballsy.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Don't know how anyone could talk in a fight!


hahaha you should go back and watch the bedtime story frank told phil baroni


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Silva*

What Silva did wasn't ballsy, it was cocky if not arrogant!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> hahaha you should go back and watch the bedtime story frank told phil baroni


Hahahahaahahahaha, well played sir..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bedtime*

Did he actually tell him something before he put him to bed?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Did he actually tell him something before he put him to bed?


Yeah, watch that fight before Phil rolls over and gets choked Frank is talking in his ear the whole time he's in the mount and then talking some before he locks up the choke.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Talking*

Right before he looses consciousness?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Right before he looses consciousness?


Yeah, if I remember correctly, when they are standing in the first Frank talks too, he taunts that he's going to put Phil to sleep. He talked through the whole fight haha.

Phil talked all kinds of shit before that fight saying Frank didn't have a chin, so Frank just stood in front of him and taunted with his hands at his sides.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Talked*

Yeah and now gone are those days!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah and now gone are those days!


He talked to Cung Le too, the whole time, watch the end of the third, when Frank is throwing elbows at him against the cage, he would throw clinch, talk and throw again.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

That's one of my favorite fights. Frank talks to him the whole fight. at the end of the first phils on top in franks guard and frank is laughing and telling him over and over I'm gonna knock you out phil. he actually turns his head and poses for pictures flashing a v for victory while phil is trying to gnp. 

then in the second he stands right in front of phil, puts his hands together to his cheek in naptime position and smiles at him. 3 seconds and 5 punches later the fight is over.

I love that fight.

edit: oops I think baroni might have survived that knock down to humiliated more. haven't seen the fight in a long time and I'm heavily medicated.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fight*

Sounds like Frank's finest hour outside of the UFC!


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Talent - Shogun

Personality - Bas Rutten

First fight you seen - I think it was highlight Belfort/Silva(oh highlight=whole fight)

Beat someone you don't like - Chael Sonnen after Silva fight 

Heart(I have it as a equal to power of will)- Fedor


Overall my favourite fighter is Bas Rutten. Active fighter = Mauricio Shogun Rua..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bas Rutten*

Yeah I wonder when he is actually going to be added to the UFC Hall Of Fame!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah I wonder when he is actually going to be added to the UFC Hall Of Fame!


sometime after hell freezes. I love Bas but c'mon. He had two ufc fights total. and was* gifted *a title that he never tried to defend.

MMA hall of fame? sure.
UFC hall of fame.....why?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*MMA Hall of Fame*

If someone established something like that I'm sure that Bas would be in it almost immediately, unfortunately the only Hall of Fame that exists is the UFC Hall of Fame, which Bas did fight in let me remind you!


----------



## themmadude (May 28, 2010)

I like Fedor because he looks like me and has a great spirit.


----------



## RuessValeTudo (Jun 2, 2010)

Haha I like how I got alot of bad feed back for saying my favorite fighter was bisping, one of the comments was abit ott saying "he's a *** and your a *** for wanting his c***" thanks lol


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

RuessValeTudo said:


> Haha I like how I got alot of bad feed back for saying my favorite fighter was bisping, one of the comments was abit ott saying "he's a *** and your a *** for wanting his c***" thanks lol


Jesus, he's your favorite fighter, I don't particularly like the guy but damn, that's some serious Bisping hate......


----------



## RuessValeTudo (Jun 2, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Jesus, he's your favorite fighter, I don't particularly like the guy but damn, that's some serious Bisping hate......


Yeah, its more because he is from near me, and alot of people dont get his humour and think its extra cockiness. But bisping is a nice guy and trains very hard, but is abit cocky but its cage fighting so people do have to be tough minded to make it, he has done alot for mma in england too , but thanks dude.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

RuessValeTudo said:


> Yeah, its more because he is from near me, and alot of people dont get his humour and think its extra cockiness. But bisping is a nice guy and trains very hard, but is abit cocky but its cage fighting so people do have to be tough minded to make it, he has done alot for mma in england too , but thanks dude.


I personally don't like him because of the way he treated Dan Henderson (My favorite fighter) on TUF 9, other then that, I don't really care he can talk all he wants. He doesn't do anything different then other fighters imo.

No problem, negging someone for an opinion is just stupid.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Trash Talk*

Yeah but when Dan stepped into the Octagon he let his hands to the talking!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but when Dan stepped into the Octagon he let his hands to the talking!


Probably why I don't have a problem with Bisping haha. If he had outpointed Dan I would hate him with a very serious passion.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Jose Aldo is just so fantastically gifted, he's young and prodigious, aggressive and well-rounded. Gotta love the guy.


----------



## RuessValeTudo (Jun 2, 2010)

he admitted to his english fans in a blog, there is pressure on the fighters to talk trash, so sell tickets and get viewings... but the americans dont seem to like his idea of talking trash hahah, its a bit for gruel...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Trash Talking*

What is Aldo's version of trash talking?


----------



## RuessValeTudo (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't know, just what he said on a blog... theres isnt much trash talking in british mma (cage rage etc) so it makes sense.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*British MMA*

Then what does Bisping do?


----------

